
EmailsAndSurveys - mhoyman
http://www.emailsandsurveys.com
======
mhoyman
EmailsAndSurveys is a new service that can send an Email OR SMS campaign with
full featured Surveys you would typically find in Survey Monkey.

They are the only provider with Pay as You Go Pricing. A penny an email, 3
cents per SMS and 5 cents per survey response with no monthly commitments.

